
Running Linux containers on an illumos kernel - AnbeSivam
http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/illumos-lx
======
AnbeSivam
Video of this talk.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrfD3pC0VSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrfD3pC0VSs)
Though it is from 2014, it is interesting on comparison between linux and
smartos(solaris). There is also a recent, shorter video
[http://containersummit.io/events/sf-2015/videos/going-
contai...](http://containersummit.io/events/sf-2015/videos/going-container-
native)

------
xzilla
There was an additional talk on this subject from Bryan Cantrill at Surge 2015
which should be available in video form soon. Interested parties might want to
follow @OmniTI on twitter to catch the announcement.

------
compsciphd
He gave a newer version of this talk yesterday at Velocity NYC

